# I need a scanner

## davecs

Does anyone know of a scanner that:

Has its own power supply (I'm not sure my poor Shuttle can cope with much more)

Works with Linux (obviously!)

Isn't Epson (I've never had anything from them that's lasted - I bought a Perfection 1260 scanner to replace my incompatible Umax 2100U and it's already b0rked! The Umax, meanwhile, has been stored, moved, generally bashed about and is still working - in Windows, at least).

Is on sale in United Kingdom.

I've spent ages on the net, getting nowhere!

----------

## hds

you should check the SANE homepage.

the mustek bearpaw is pretty inexpensive and works alright.

currently i have an mustek 1200 UB plus, it gets its power from the usb.. but then you didnt want that (for whatever reasons)?

----------

## davecs

Thanks for that. I bought a Packard Bell Diamond 1200+ today, I also bought a powered USB2 hub. The PB is apparently the same as the Mustek Bear Paw 1200. It's £35 and the hub was £20. I thought it would enable me to plug in other USB-powered devices without having to worry about the Shuttle's 250w power supply!

I think I will have to emerge sane-backends again, as the gt68xx drivers don't appear to be present.

Hopefully I'll have it up and running soon ...

----------

## davecs

HDS, if you're still following this thread, have you had any difficulties with your Mustek? I have mine going, but the image is shifted about 1/2 inch to the right (which makes the last 1/2 inch of the scanning area unusable), at low resolutions, and preview, the image is double width and the right-hand end is lost.

I also have a bit of a soft image, meaning that text scans are not too good. Particularly at the top left of the page. Trying to scan fine serif texts (Baskerville) results in thin parts of letters going missing! (None of these are a problem in Windows. Except the top left is a little soft but usable.)

I have e-mailed the sane-gt68xx driver maintainer, have I just got a bad one?

----------

## hds

 *davecs wrote:*   

> HDS, if you're still following this thread, have you had any difficulties with your Mustek?
> 
> 

 

not really. well, there was an issue that it didnt scan well in 1200dpi. this was a problem me using the wrong USB drivers (uhci vs ohci). as i fixed that, everything worked out well. it was as fast as in windows.

ah well, i am very disappointed about the lack of OCR software <sigh> but this is a different story ;(

[yes, i know about gocr and all that, though..]

OTOH - i never had the problems you described. i am using kooka (KDE) as the frontend gui.

btw.. you did copy the bios?

/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/sbfw.usb

and you did modify

/etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf like this:

# Mustek ScanExpress 1200 UB Plus:

override "mustek-scanexpress-1200-ub-plus"

?? this is in the docs, guess you did? if not, no need to extract the bios firmware from the windows drivers manually. simply google for them  :Wink: 

btw.. this is not for the bearpaw - this is for my 1200UB. but you need the firmware for the bearpaw as well! dont recall the filename - because the bearpaw blew up meanwhile (really blow up, it smoked) ;(

----------

## davecs

Thanks. No my copyover file from the Windows disk was different, so our scanners are not the same.

Apparently mine is a Bearpaw in disguise. However it is the one with the ID that doesn't work properly (which is not listed under Packard Bell). Still it works OK-ish probably OK for photos.

----------

## hds

i understand shit what you are talking <sorry>.

did you copy your firmware bios like described in the docs - yes or no?

otherwise you will never ever get it to work to your desire.

----------

## davecs

Er.... Yes!

I copied PS1Dfw.usb and PS1Gfw.usb to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/ from my Windows disk.

Everything seems to be working OK-ish, apart from the few abormalities I mentioned above.

My scanner is Mustek (0x055f) Bearpaw 1200 type 0x021b, which is the one that is said not to work fully at http://www.sane-project.org . Even though it is packed as a Packard Bell Diamond 1200+ which Sane say is type 0x021c which works fully.

Hopefully my description of the small problems I am having will assist the driver maintainer, and  me!

----------

## hds

hmm..

i am sorry - but i am running out of ideas in your case. i can ensure you that my bearpaw worked as intended. this was with SuSE and with Gentoo.

unfortunately i cant duplicate the steps i did now, because the scanner smoked up ;(

anyway, infact the scanner is commonly known and used, lets hope someone else will show up here in this thead and give further hints.

----------

## Gentree

 *hds wrote:*   

> i understand shit what you are talking <sorry>.
> 
> 

 

I think that probably means " you are talking shit and I understand it."

Try " I dont know what the fuck you are talking about."

Sounds like you need water you bablefish is drinking!

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## davecs

The correct British vernacular would have been "I understand jack shit about what you're talking about".

But I think I got the meaning!

----------

## Gentree

Sorry mate, "Jack Shit" is a US citizen, if you think that's british slang you probably watch too much telly. So much for cultural invasion.

Unless I misunderstood the drift of what he was saying, he was not saying he knew nothing about the subject but rather that he did not understand what you meant. In which case I think my suggestion was more appropriate.

Finally , since we're trying to help our freind's English, we may note that "british" as an adjective is spelt with a lower case b: I am british , I am english, I speak English ( the language, a proper noun) and my nationality is British.

HTH   :Cool: 

P.S. Pedantic is also spelt with a lower-case initial letter  :Wink: 

As for the scanner, I know shit about what your talking.

see also  man (5) jack-off, jack rabit, jack up.  V. (Am.)

[EDIT] What are you clocking your athlon at/ FSB?

----------

## hds

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try " I dont know what the fuck you are talking about."
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  thanks a lot for this lesson. this forum gets more and more usefull every day   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

about the athlon TB:

..... CPU clock speed is 1202.7149 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.2699 MHz.

nothing overclocked or whatever. why asking?

----------

## Gentree

Thanks, in fact the o/c qu was directed at davecs since I have a similar cpu running at 2204 I was wondering what his "3200+" was in MHz.

BTW "useful" : once l not two, as for all *ful in English.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>    thanks a lot for this lesson. this forum gets more and more usefull every day   

  Bitte schoen.

----------

## hds

danke schoen

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## davecs

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Sorry mate, "Jack Shit" is a US citizen, if you think that's british slang you probably watch too much telly. So much for cultural invasion.
> 
> 

 

Quite right, too! I should have mentioned that famous Englishwoman, Sweet Felicity Arkwright!

Still, if you want to be pedantic, what do you think is worse these days? Bad fucking language or when people prove they don't know nothing by using double negatives?

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

I suppose Anglo Saxon is more traditional, but then where my dad comes from they swear non-stop. They often swear in English, too, even when not speaking it!

EDIT: I wish I'd never bothered about the fucking scanner!

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## davecs

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> What are you clocking your athlon at/ FSB?

 

Could be another bloody thread here!

I've set the FSB speed to 200MHz (aka 400MHz).

The on-board graphics on the Shuttle mobo don't like that speed, so I had to plug in a cheap graphics card. It's a well known trick. You get a mobo that can go at 200MHz, put an Barton XP2500+ processor on it, and set the FSB to 200 (instead of the recommended 166). You also have to up the cpu voltage to 1.7v. I've set the fans to speed up at 52 C, at the moment according to lm-sensors it's about 47 C. It sometimes gets the fans going when compiling, as soon as they get loud, it cools to 51, and they come on and off! No special precautions taken re: cooling, except to use some silver compound instead of the white goop supplied with the Shuttle kit.

Basically the XP2500 is identical to an XP3200 except for the FSB speed. As soon as you set the FSB to 200 the BIOS reports it as a 3200+. Only it's less than half the price. 5-10% that go unstable can be run at 183MHz or so. Some people report pushing it up to 230 MHz with loads of extra cooling but I can't be bothered with anything too difficult.

XP2500s are dirt cheap now but hard to get hold of... easy to work out why!

----------

## Gentree

Thanks, 

I bought a Athlon-XP 1800+ for 66 euro-bucks last January and managed to get FSB to be reliable at 176, the cpu multiplier gives me 2.2 GHz which is impressive enough against the spec of 1.67GHz.

I didnt dare push to 1.7 volt since I figured it was obvously a "good vintage" and I probably would not be so lucky next time.

Thanks for the info, always handy to compare notes.

 :Cool: 

PS , I thought it was Fanny Arkwright, or is that her sister?

----------

## davecs

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS , I thought it was Fanny Arkwright, or is that her sister?

 

It was, of course, Sweet Fanny Adams, or Sweet FA!

The Felicity Arkwright version came from the old "mockney" TV series "Minder".

Listening to Dennis Waterman sing "Good For You" was Bad For Me!

----------

## davecs

I think I've solved the scanner problem. Took back the Packard Bell to PC World (ugh! but sometimes you have to) and exchanged it for a Canon LiDE20. This is a Plustek in disguise and works perfectly! Bit noisy, though. Just scanned a photo at 300dpi and printed it at A4 using Scribus, couldn't believe the quality.

Still with the powered hub supplying the extra oomph my poor 250w Shuttle supply with be OK!

----------

## larand54

At least - DON'T USE AGFA:s scanners. The refuse to help linux-users to use their machines.

I have a AGFA Snapscan 1212p which using the paralel port and there is no available driver for it.  :Sad: 

----------

